# Question for the Bread Experts!



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been making the Amish Bread for about six months now. The last two times I've made it I'm getting an air bubble under the crust, like the crust is not attached. No bubbles in the loaf itself and I'm not doing anything different. Whats going on?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Amish Bread?... Recipe please, PLEASE?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I'd like to know the answer, too -- this sometimes happens to my regular (not Amish) loaves.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Any bread that has air pockets, whether in the loaf itself or just under the crust, is a result of not taking out all the air bubbles while shaping the bread. After you punch down your risen dough, let it rest for a couple minutes. Then, when you shape the dough be sure to slap out any pockets or bubbles you see. Especially around the edges. Firmly shape the loaf. I do this by rolling out the dough with a rolling pin on the board a little bit. Then I slap the dough with my hand all over making sure there are no bubbles around the edges, and then roll up the dough *firmly* and tuck the edges under and then put it into the bread pan.

It is really hard to make bread without air bubbles in warm weather because the yeast is so active because of the higher temps in the kitchen. Just do the best you can to get out all the bubbles, and your bread will be fine. Even the best bakers will occasionally have dough that "gets away" from them.! The last time I made bread, I also had a small bubble under the crust.........it's been pretty warm lately even here in northern MN, and yeast gets active. In the summer time I have to put my doughs in the basement to cool it down, otherwise it'll rise in 20 minutes and be full of air pockets! But firm shaping and kneading out all the air bubbles before you shape the loaf should help!


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

"... A flying crust is a tunnel under the top crust and above the crumb. The crumb may be normal, but there is a chance that the crumb will be a bit glassy and tough. A flying crust is formed when several things come together. First, the dough may be a little on the wet side, say 65% hydration. Second, the final rise may be a little too long, maybe one hour, maybe even longer. Third, the atmospheric conditions may be warm and dry.

Here's what happens. The dough expands, as it should. The top crust dries out a bit because the air is dry. Then, because the rising continues past the point that is optimal for the dough, the interior of the loaf, the future crumb, collapses. Because the top crust is dry, it can't fall back with the interior, so it stays up and a tunnel forms. Viola! Flying Crust!"

http://www.artisanbreadbaking.com/discussions/artisanal_topics.htm


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'm just not getting the air bubbles out enough.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

*Here's your recipe Texas...I got it from another place.*

Amish White bread

2 cups warm water (110 degrees)
2/3 cup white sugar
2 TBS active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoon of salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups white flour

1. In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.

2. Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time, sifting it in. Kneed dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth (about 8-10 minutes). Place in a well oiled bowl and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about an hour or two.

3. Punch down dough, knead for a few minutes and divide in half. Shape into loaves and place into two well oiled 9x5 loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes or until dough has risen at least one inch above the pans.

4. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Turn out onto rack to cool before slicing.


----------

